# IKs, Rafts, Cats... New Year's Sale



## theBoatPeople

_IKs_
RMR Animas IK - $799 now $599
Boat People Trinity Touring IK (Made by AIRE in USA) - $1499 now $1349

_Cats_
RMR Blue 14' Cataraft tubes - $1199 now $899
RMR Blue 16’ Cataraft tubes - $1499 now $1119

_Rafts_
RMR Blue SB-130 13' Raft - $2349 now $1759
RMR Gray Drop-Stitch Floor 13’ Raft - $2683 now $1999
RMR Red 12’ Raft - $2219 now $1659
RMR Gray 16’ Raft - $2989 now $2249
RMR Storm 10.5’ - $1699 now $1269

Tributary Blue 13’ Raft - $2799 now $2375
Tributary Blue 14’ Raft - $2999 now $2549
Tributary Blue 13’ Raft - $3399 now $2889

Used Tributary Blue 9.5’SF Standard Floor $1499 now $849
Used Tributary Blue 9.5’SF Standard Floor $1499 now $649

Some are 1’s others are 2’s or more… please go to our site’s front page to check on current quantities, colors, details… (some sale models do not include shipping.)

Thank you for a wonderful year and Best Wishes in 2015

Lee Arbach


----------

